# Tin Pants Failure!! Another Fine and Miserable Day



## slowp (Mar 11, 2010)

I drove up to the unit through a snowstorm. While writing unit numbers on this was going on.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vfWrmJrLdHM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vfWrmJrLdHM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>ags, 

There were only so many tags that would be needed. So, I got my gear on, including fingerless wool gloves, and reluctantly got out. I'm doing some boundary layout so have to tie flagging, slap paint on trees, and staple up unit tags--those little blue ones that tell you that you are in the right or wrong unit. 

This is a job that used to be done by 2 twenty somethings, back when we had a big budget and sold a lot of big timber. Now we old folks have to do it alone. Since I only have 2 hands, I was sticking the staple hammer in the back pocket of my tin pants between use. It didnt take long, and I soon felt a trickle of water going down my right cheek. Whoops. I had Tin Pants failure. I finished that tag line, was soaked from water running down my sleeves and pocket, my gloves were saturated, and it took 12 miles with the heater on high to warm up on the way in. I've now got the wood stove roaring, a big mug of hot tea, and will soak in the hot tub later. 


So, anybody still want to work here who isn't from here?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 11, 2010)

I went for a walk out in this beautiful stuff were finally getting our January weather glad you survived. I was wearing shorts up above paradise Saturday snow shoeing with mountaingal


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 11, 2010)

I still want to work out there, I like the rain.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't get it, what was in the video that I missed?


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 11, 2010)

slowp said:


> So, anybody still want to work here who isn't from here?



Dont worry, I'm local everywhere

But, i had all the steep snow covered ground I needed this year, ready for a little snakey bee season.........


----------



## redprospector (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks like it did here this morning, except yours looked wetter.

Andy


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2010)

This is why I wear wool in the wet. At least I'm warm.Yeah, it gets heavy.

So, are the sales laid out better now? I worked on some marking crews that did not understand log extraction.


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2010)

floyd said:


> This is why I wear wool in the wet. At least I'm warm.Yeah, it gets heavy.
> 
> So, are the sales laid out better now? I worked on some marking crews that did not understand log extraction.



This one seems to be. I like fleece better than wool. I would still be wet and chilly after stopping with wool on, plus itching. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 12, 2010)

Cold and wet is the worst. It can take a person all night just to warm up and then you get to go do it again the next day.



Mr. HE


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 12, 2010)

Tin Pants and a light wool shirt....4 years in Southeast Alaska, weather like that was norm in the winter, made me learn what worked the best, which is why I can't stand cotton anything in a wet climate...13 feet of rain a year gets old fast! On the real rainy days I would wear a raincoat occasionally when my wool got soaked up, so as not to catch a chill, then once in a while I would stop and take my shirt off and wring it out...dry again Tin pants are awesome if you can put up with the rigidity of them. Also, I was anal about treating them and patching holes. On real rainy days I would come into my toasty saw shop and apply snow seal on them while still wearing them; I would use a heat gun to help spread it and soak it in.


----------



## BigE (Mar 12, 2010)

Sparky8370 said:


> I don't get it, what was in the video that I missed?



Unless you didn't see the rain, you didn't miss much....


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2010)

That storm is headed this way. . . Yuck.


----------



## bobsreturn (Mar 12, 2010)

hey guys what are tin pants? am in tropical australia shorts year round ,except in the scrub with stinging trees ,tics scrub itch etc , just dont like the cold ! best regards Bob


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2010)

Heavy waterproofed canvas. Hot & uncomfortable to me, but that is me...not you.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there really any advantage of wearing the tin pants compared to rain overalls?


----------



## redprospector (Mar 12, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Is there really any advantage of wearing the tin pants compared to rain overalls?



If you're talking about those plastic rain pants, *YES!*
I've never had a pair of those come out of the woods intact. Tin pants will generally come out in pretty good shape.

Andy


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 12, 2010)

redprospector said:


> If you're talking about those plastic rain pants, *YES!*
> I've never had a pair of those come out of the woods intact. Tin pants will generally come out in pretty good shape.
> 
> Andy



And they breathe!


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, they breathe. I brought them home to grease or use the stuff that came with them. Whatever I manage to find. The bad thing about them? You can't wash them, I have to wear longjohns under them because they are rough. I like them waaaaay better than rainpants. My rubber rain pants have a big strip of duct tape on them and they aren't that old. 

For tops? I'm usually too warm with a raincoat. Sometimes wool makes me break out although I do wear wool fingerless gloves for doing layout. It is a poly base. Something like Capilene, then a poly fleece pullover. I keep a few extras to change into in the pickup. 

Speaking of wool, my old favorite was a yardsale wool ski sweater. It had padded elbows--for hitting poles while racing. That padding was good for fending off devil's club. Unfortunately, as I've done to most of the wool sweaters, washing in the machine finally shrank it.  But I think I got my 50 cents worth out of it. 

Thrift stores and yardsales can be your friends. 

I did not return there today. I went up to the one logging job, thinking I saw tracks in the snow. It was at the same elevation and there was a half foot of new, gloppy snow with more coming down hard. No sign of any loggers up there today.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yes, they breathe. I brought them home to grease or use the stuff that came with them.



I like the wax that comes with them but it is not nearly as forgiving(or as cheap) as Sno-Seal. Works especially well with a heat gun.



> Thrift stores and yardsales can be your friends.


 
:agree2: I once picked up a Gray Filson wool coat at a second hand store for $4...I felt a little guilty, but it is very much appreciated! Now I am on the lookout for a Filson Mackinaw Cruiser


----------



## slowp (Mar 12, 2010)

I found a Woolrich jacket with the double layer on the shoulders. It came from a thrift store. I wore it out.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 12, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> I can't stand cotton anything in a wet climate...



White water river riders have a saying, "Cotton kills."


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to say I never cared for tin clothes. You can't put them on or take them off in the middle of the day if the weather turns. They shrink too much and I pretty much had to wear long johns with them which can be miserable at times.
Prefer a good set of rainclothes and I'm not talking those expensive gortex types. Best and toughest I've had are my current Tingleys. Had them for a few years.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 13, 2010)

I see now. Just talking about bad weather. I thought it was something specific to the pnw. We can have that very same weather here in New England, and then be -10 the next day.


----------



## slowp (Mar 13, 2010)

Also, having to put chaps on over the tin pants and long johns makes for an uncomfortable time. 

Tin pants come in a neutral color and will go well with any color scheme.


----------



## dancan (Mar 13, 2010)

slowp said:


> Unfortunately, most of the wool finally shrank.


I have the same problem with problem with some pants and belts ... I blame it on the washing machine .

Not having seen any tin pants before , is the material similar to what is used in Caharts ?


----------



## synness4 (Mar 13, 2010)

dancan said:


> I have the same problem with problem with some pants and belts ... I blame it on the washing machine .
> 
> Not having seen any tin pants before , is the material similar to what is used in Caharts ?



tin pants are oilskin, heavy duty ,water prof and wears like iron,and they are made buy cc Filson company in Seatle .


----------

